# Our journey is about to begin



## Kelly.Tamara (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi everyone,

My fiance and I are attending a seminar at Bourn Hall, Cambridge on 8th July 2010 so our journey is about to begin! We will be having ICSI and our consultation date is booked for 30th July with Dr Valentina Mauro... can't wait to get started PMA!!!

Anyone going through the same TX?

Any advice and support would be very much appreciated.

Good luck to everyone   

KT x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Kelly and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Well there can only be one Valentina Mauro! She is absolutely lovely, you're in very good hands with her 
Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE
(IVF and ICSI procedures are the same up until the point of fertilisation, IVF the eggs are sperm are left in the petri dish to fertilse by themselves. With ICSI the best sperm are directly injected into the egg)

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

Bourn Hall chatter thread ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=231746.0#new
(It may be a good idea to chat with the ladies here, you can ask them any questions etc)

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi KT   
Me and my DH r at a similar stage to u guys, we have our first apointment at Essex and Herts on the 15th of july and we to wil be havin ICSI.
I feel nervous and excited all at the same time, but this is normal im sure!  
Wud b great to talk with sum1 who is at the same stage   .
Bunny xXx


----------



## Janey77 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi KT and Bunny

I'm new to FF, so still finding my feet.  I'm not quite as far on as you to, we (that me n my husband)  have been referred for ICSI also and our first appointment is in 5 wks, I'm under the impression from the nurse that it  is to go through all the consent forms, and have everything explained, and hopefully an idea of when my treatment starts.

Unfortunately i  therefore i have no advice, but you do have my support, good luck and best wishes

Janey


----------



## Kelly.Tamara (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi girls, thanks for your messages  

Still trying to find my way around the site...all seems a little confusing!!!

Bunny I feel the same as you excited yet nervous at the same time, have you been to the group seminar yet or is that 15th July?

Janey have you just been referred by the hospital? All happens quite quickly, we thought we would be on a waiting list but haven't had to wait long for our first appointment. Which clinic are you being reffered too?

KT x


----------



## Kelly.Tamara (Jul 4, 2010)

Ceri thanks so much for the links, I have sent you a PM!

Looking forward to meeting Valentina Mauro  

KT x


----------



## Janey77 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Kelly

I've been under the hospital since Sept last yr whilst they investigated my periods which were not good which ended up being 3 polyps and at the same time investigating why i wasn't getting pregnant.  only after they were removed in Feb and i saw my consultant in March did they put us on the waiting list for ICSI as my husbands results had come back.  initially they were thinking we weren't getting pregnant due to the size and number of polyps.


were currently being dealt with by Leigh Hospital which is in Wigan and Leigh, and some of my treatment, retrieval and transfer i believe is done at st Marys in Manchester

hope everything goes well tomorrow

Janey x


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

We havent had to go to a open evening/group seminar. Just have first apointment on 15th which is half hour with the nurse and 1 hour with the consultant, and then aparently things wil start pretty quickly after this!! But i guess each clinic does things differently.
Hope u find the group thing helpful, ket us know how it goes. xXx


----------



## MrsStreet (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi KT, a belated welcome!

We are at Bourn Hall too. Everyone there is lovely, we have had a great experience with them. Dr Valentino did my 1st egg collection and embryo transfer, she was great I didn't feel a think during collection even without any sedation.

It can make you a bit nervous, but try to turn the nerves into excitment. Both stay strong and everything will be easier.

If you have any questions you think I could help with just ask.

Good luck with your adventure.

Sarah.
x


----------



## Kelly.Tamara (Jul 4, 2010)

Today was great, really informative we now have a much clearer understanding of the process  

Met Dr Valentina and she is lovely, she said that our treatment will begin oct/nov!

Thank you all for your kind wishes, the best of luck to you all


----------

